# Lost again / unhealthy INFP? / what the heck am I? / is MBTI rubbish?



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

I'd be careful cause Fi and si use the objective info to justify their internal situation, which may make one believe it looks like Ni. Food for thought. Si feeds into what Fi already believes.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

adverseaffects said:


> I'd be careful cause Fi and si use the objective info to justify their internal situation, which may make one believe it looks like Ni. Food for thought. Si feeds into what Fi already believes.


Yes, but I think Ni is less prone to be judgmental about things. Also, Fi-Si (or at least the loop) takes thing in from one perspective, whereas Ni is pretty good at zooming in from different angles. Ne may seem similar but it is about finding patterns in the external world (and thinking about how to change external stuffs), but Ni is more about the meaning of external stuff in the inner world.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

eyenexepee said:


> Yes, but I think Ni is less prone to be judgmental about things. Also, Fi-Si (or at least the loop) takes thing in from one perspective, whereas Ni is pretty good at zooming in from different angles. Ne may seem similar but it is about finding patterns in the external world (and thinking about how to change external stuffs), but Ni is more about the meaning of external stuff in the inner world.


I don't know if that's true, Ni-doms can become very set on a certain point or arguement, because differeing perspectives that don't fit into their world-box, though wonderfully well though out, will be immeadiately disregarded. Opposing information can be filtered through the box, found not to fit into the construct, so they will assume the other person just doesn't understand what they are saying. They see things through many angles, like Ne, but it's not "out of the box all over the place" like Ne, so once the box is pretty accounted for, it can be pretty judgemental, in my humble opinion. I am not saying all Ni doms are inherently dogmatic, not at ALL, just that it can happen if they feel sure they've covered all their bases. Fi-Si does the same thing when caught in a loop because not because the picture appears to be fully though out to them, but because they are selectively filtering their thoughts.

But true, Ne and ni are totally different, of course. I just meant that if one were to judge if you have Ni or ne off of, if the external is used to validate the internal, than that is not enough to decide. If an infp is not using their Ne, that is a misleading statement...


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

adverseaffects said:


> I don't know if that's true, Ni-doms can become very set on a certain point or arguement, because differeing perspectives that don't fit into their world-box, though wonderfully well though out, will be immeadiately disregarded. Opposing information can be filtered through the box, found not to fit into the construct, so they will assume the other person just doesn't understand what they are saying. They see things through many angles, like Ne, but it's not "out of the box all over the place" like Ne, so once the box is pretty accounted for, it can be pretty judgemental, in my humble opinion. I am not saying all Ni doms are inherently dogmatic, not at ALL, just that it can happen if they feel sure they've covered all their bases. Fi-Si does the same thing when caught in a loop because not because the picture appears to be fully though out to them, but because they are selectively filtering their thoughts.
> 
> But true, Ne and ni are totally different, of course. I just meant that if one were to judge if you have Ni or ne off of, if the external is used to validate the internal, than that is not enough to decide. If an infp is not using their Ne, that is a misleading statement...


Yeah :3 Ni is indeed not like Ne considering the out-of-the-box thinking. Ne I think is less apt at changing angles and point of views. Ni can indeed be pretty judgmental (in the sense that it takes multiple angles to get to the 'right' angle), but what I mean to say is that it's capacity for changing angles is bigger than Ne's. I don't think Ne changes angles much, it just perceives possible patterns. The objects of perception stay the same, but the connections between them can change in Ne's mind - which I think is better worded with "out-of-the-box" than "multi-angling". For Ni, the objects of perception also stay the same, but their meaning (in the Ni-dom's mind) can change.

So we're saying the same thing, sort of? :3

How bout this visual generalization:

Ni










Ne


----------



## kyliecarefree (Dec 7, 2011)

adagio said:


> Could you have meant to write, _start_ praising yourself .... ?


Nope. 

(10char)


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

Adriana, the way you are assessing this with all the ideas and angles SCREAMS Ni. I highly highly doubt you are an F lead function...


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

aces88 said:


> Aha, well this is the point where tests and stereotypes get shitty. People can identify with both all day, but they're still different in how they operate. Unless this system has unspoken rules, you can only have one or the other.
> 
> This is probably a good thread to try determining which of those functions you have: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html
> 
> If need be, check the differences between Fi and Fe as well. If you have Fi, then most likely you are INFP, if Fe, then INFJ.


If she had Fi she could also be an INTJ, who was going through a bad mood which brought it to the surface.


----------



## Adriana (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello again! Thank you all for the thoughtful replies. I've done as I said and let it rest for a while, and for now I happily type myself as an INFJ. But in the meantime of doing other things than MBTI-ing the question has lost its urgency. But still, nice to ponder on sometimes.



adverseaffects said:


> I'd be careful cause Fi and si use the objective info to justify their internal situation, which may make one believe it looks like Ni. Food for thought. Si feeds into what Fi already believes.


Even if I do this sometimes, I'm not good at it. From what I understand, Fi-Si is like deductive reasoning ("Deductive reasoning typically moves from general truths to specific conclusions. It opens with an expansive explanation (statements known or believed to be true) and continues with predictions for specific observations supporting it.") while I am definitely much more comfortable with the reverse, inductive reasoning ("Inductive reasoning moves from specific details and observations (typically of nature) to the more general underlying principles or process that explains them."), which I do often and love doing. I mentioned I don't like filling out personality quizzes because I have difficulty answering them truthfully -- this would be a good example. To decide if the statement "I make friends easily" is true or false for me, I'd have to go back in my head to check if the friends I have were easily made, which annoys me a lot and I usually end up having to draw conclusions from memories that just aren't reliable. Even if I have Si, I do not like using it and that makes me doubt that it is a function of preference.



Theodore said:


> I'm starting a new type: [email protected]#$. Join us.


Sounds perfect. I'm in. We should call ourselves The Muppets -- of the Pseudointellects temperament!


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

Adriana said:


> Secondly, I'm beginning to feel like I'm the odd one out here on the INFP board and I become very disagreeable sometimes, irked by lots of things. For example, I notice threads and posts that have a sort of angsty self-pitying undertone, while I am more practical in that I identify the problem and ask myself what could be done to change it. Not that it's black-and-white...


I really needed this thread right now because I'm going through the exact same thing. From the beginning I've had issues relating to some of the threads on the INFP forum--nothing against anyone there...but then I think enough people that I related to would post that I would think "Ok, maybe I am an INFP."

I think where I've gone wrong is I thought I was a feeler first. The more I looked into it, I realize that Ni is my first function. 

I operate under Ni, not Ne. I made this connection when I read this thread: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/84275-cognitive-function-ne-vs-ni.html. Here's the bit that went off like a lightbulb in my head:



MegaTuxRacer said:


> Where Ne can simply see through an object to its systems and symbols, Ni literally recreates them based on information that is known. In this way, Ni very much studies the subject at hand much like a student would study a subject for school. When studying, the professor or teacher will choose a textbook (or it is chosen for that teacher/professor by the “powers that be”), not all of the information in the textbook is relevant to the subject at hand. In that way, the student will not read through the entire book since the course may simply cover certain chapters. Ni is much the same way, and the Ni user’s past experiences and learned material (facts, feelings, etc.) can be thought of as the textbook in this situation. Ni will skim through the information in a very subconscious manner, ignoring what is irrelevant and including what is relevant. Eventually, much like a student towards the end of the course, what is to be perceived becomes more and more clear until, finally, what is being intuited is simply seen as a whole.


I thought _this is what I do. _I realized that though I tend toward being disorganized and can be forgetful at times, the above describes what I do as I take in information; for me, everything is a building block to my next step, whether I am doing this consciously or not. And while I don't have day-to-day goals, I do (and as my mother says, always have) made long term goals and stick to them.

So, from there, my house of cards started to shift.

I also realized that as much as I _want _to have live-in-the-moment kind of life, I don't; I have a bigger picture I'm striving toward, both at home and in my career.


There's more aspects to this revelation (which would make this post waaay too long) but suffice it to say I'm going to be looking into the INFJ type and see where it takes me; it could just be that I'm a pragmatic INFP but after getting the ball rolling when I saw the description of Ni/Ne, it's safe to say I do not operate under Ne, as much as I would have liked to think I do.

For the tl;dr crowd, @_Adriana_ made a thread i really needed right now. Haha.


----------



## illicit iridescence (Dec 31, 2011)

jennandtonic said:


> I really needed this thread right now because I'm going through the exact same thing. From the beginning I've had issues relating to some of the threads on this forum--nothing against anyone here...but then I think enough people that I related to would post that I would think "Ok, maybe I am an INFP."
> [...]
> There's more aspects to this revelation (which would make this post waaay too long) but suffice it to say I'm going to be looking into the INFJ type and see where it takes me; it could just be that I'm a pragmatic INFP but after getting the ball rolling when I saw the description of Ni/Ne, it's safe to say I do not operate under Ne, as much as I would have liked to think I do.
> 
> For the tl;dr crowd, @_Adriana_ made a thread i really needed right now. Haha.


I thought you weren't a typical INFP. xD

Anyways, you might like checking this thread if you haven't yet:
http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/80685-hints-how-discriminate-between-infj-infp.html


----------



## jennandtonic (Dec 1, 2011)

eyenexepee said:


> I thought you weren't a typical INFP. xD
> 
> Anyways, you might like checking this thread if you haven't yet:
> http://personalitycafe.com/infj-forum-protectors/80685-hints-how-discriminate-between-infj-infp.html


It's a little weird to have been _so sure_ of my type, and then realize..."wait, no." I never really thought I used Ni, thought there was _no way_. Haha. I kept assuming I was just an odd INFP. Turns out I really am an odd INFP because I'm most likely NOT one.


----------

